# Metal subwoofer box



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Pawty PePOZ!! I was just woundering if any of yall heard of anyone making a custom subwoofer box out of square metal tubing and sheet metal? Im just thinking that it would be easier then the wood/fiberglass/paint approach. Any comments would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## hopn78regal (Sep 20, 2003)

wouldn't it be heavy as a mofo


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

why not just use fiberglass and wood....lighter than metal


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

uuummmmmm :uh:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Metal would be a little bit heavier. Thanks for the replys so soon. Any other replys would be respected. Do yall think it would rattle like fuck? 



Last edited by /\Chris/\ at Nov 29 2003, 12:07 AM


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

It would have to be pretty thick metal so the sides won't flex. With that in mind you also have to consider cost and weight. If these aren't an issue, I say go for it! It would be unique.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

!/2" Aluminum sheet


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

I know of one competitor who used 1/2" plate steel...

Is there any advantage at all over mdf? Absolutely not......


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Nov 30 2003, 10:12 PM
> *I know of one competitor who used 1/2" plate steel...
> 
> Is there any advantage at all over mdf? Absolutely not......*


 Chrome plate it


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Ohh fuck yea gold plate it to match my paint!!! Perfect thanks for the idea :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Doesnt sound like a good idea to me......it will probably sound like a bunch of tin cans rattling and thats from the box only imagine how it would sound with the trunk and the metal box rattling......I think it will sound horrible.....just use MDF it will sounds better and it's cheaper than fiberglass


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Dec 2 2003, 09:25 AM
> *Doesnt sound like a good idea to me......it will probably sound like a bunch of tin cans rattling and thats from the box only imagine how it would sound with the trunk and the metal box rattling......I think it will sound horrible.....just use MDF it will sounds better and it's cheaper than fiberglass*


 I hear you, but It would have to be one huge ass system to make 1/2" steel flex "or rattle." Probably would sound crappy regardless.


----------



## Kurupt K (Jul 10, 2002)

i wouldnt use metal but if u insist u should but mdf on the inside to make sure that it stays air tight and also doesnt rattle


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Nov 28 2003, 10:44 PM
> *Pawty PePOZ!! I was just woundering if any of yall heard of anyone making a custom subwoofer box out of square metal tubing and sheet metal? Im just thinking that it would be easier then the wood/fiberglass/paint approach. Any comments would be appreciated thanks.*


 It would not sound good. Medijm Density Fiberboard (MDF) is used specifiacally for its acostical properties. Its natural resonant frequency (the wood) is around 40 HZ so you get great sound. Metals/Steel have a natural resonant frequency in the 2khz+ range depending on the density of the metal.

Hope this helped.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

PUT THE TOOLS DOWN< YOU ALL ARE OFFICIALLY NOT INSTALLERS. 

What a bunch of goofs!


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Dec 2 2003, 02:07 PM
> *PUT THE TOOLS DOWN< YOU ALL ARE OFFICIALLY NOT INSTALLERS.
> 
> What a bunch of goofs! *


 whats the resonancy frequency of fiberglass?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Foompla+Dec 2 2003, 10:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Foompla @ Dec 2 2003, 10:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--S10laynframe_@Dec 2 2003, 02:07 PM
> *PUT THE TOOLS DOWN< YOU ALL ARE OFFICIALLY NOT INSTALLERS.
> 
> What a bunch of goofs! *


whats the resonancy frequency of fiberglass?[/b][/quote]
that would definetly vary. Depends ont eh closth used, the materials, the resin type used, the resin mix.

Too many variables.

But most fiberglass boxes are built in conjunction with MDF board.


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

done right metal boxes can be VERY GOOD, but any one that really uses them is home audio companies, well more just one in particular I've heard about, they got like $70k, the speakers, they got some time into the research


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Dec 2 2003, 01:07 PM
> *PUT THE TOOLS DOWN< YOU ALL ARE OFFICIALLY NOT INSTALLERS.
> 
> What a bunch of goofs! *


 Ummmmm, yeah I am an Installer (MECP Certified) and to add to that I also work for Alpine Electronics...... :wave:


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Dec 2 2003, 10:07 AM
> *PUT THE TOOLS DOWN< YOU ALL ARE OFFICIALLY NOT INSTALLERS.
> 
> What a bunch of goofs! *


 I am. Have been for more than six years. I have done work for celebrities, several big clubs and even a sweepstakes winner.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe+Dec 2 2003, 09:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (S10laynframe @ Dec 2 2003, 09:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--/\Chris/\_@Nov 28 2003, 10:44 PM
> *Pawty PePOZ!! I was just woundering if any of yall heard of anyone making a custom subwoofer box out of square metal tubing and sheet metal? Im just thinking that it would be easier then the wood/fiberglass/paint approach. Any comments would be appreciated thanks.*


It would not sound good. Medijm Density Fiberboard (MDF) is used specifiacally for its acostical properties. Its natural resonant frequency (the wood) is around 40 HZ so you get great sound. Metals/Steel have a natural resonant frequency in the 2khz+ range depending on the density of the metal.

Hope this helped.[/b][/quote]
The resonant frequency of anything is dependant on shape as much as the material.

That said, the resonant frequency of the walls of every different enlosure will be different. But you must rememberm that the resonant frequency of all these materials is up in the 2khz+ range. So it has no effect on the output or sound of the sub. What has an effect, is the ammount of air within the chamber which resonates.

Now if you asked me whether the material of the cabinet made an audible difference in home audio situations, I'd give you a whole nother shpiel


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Dec 5 2003, 12:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Dec 5 2003, 12:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The resonant frequency of anything is dependant on shape as much as the material.

That said, the resonant frequency of the walls of every different enlosure will be different. But you must rememberm that the resonant frequency of all these materials is up in the 2khz+ range. So it has no effect on the output or sound of the sub. What has an effect, is the ammount of air within the chamber which resonates.

Now if you asked me whether the material of the cabinet made an audible difference in home audio situations, I'd give you a whole nother shpiel [/b][/quote]
"Does the material of a cabinet in home audio equipment make an audible difference?"





:biggrin: 

im not benig an ass - im curious.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Foompla_@Dec 5 2003, 05:48 PM
> *
> "Does the material of a cabinet in home audio equipment make an audible difference?"
> 
> ...


 Of course!!!!




Short explanation....

Home audio cabinets do actually play frequencies in the range of the resonances of these materials. Whereas your subwoofer is generally playing below 100hz, far below any of these resonances, your home audio cabinets will have drivers in them play at and around the resonant frequency of the material the cabinet is constructed from. Many have done research between mdf, particle board, birch plywood etc. A place like the decware.com forum or diyaudio.com would be able to offer alot more insight into this than me though...


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Dec 5 2003, 11:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Dec 5 2003, 11:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Foompla_@Dec 5 2003, 05:48 PM
> *
> "Does the material of a cabinet in home audio equipment make an audible difference?"
> 
> ...


Of course!!!!




Short explanation....

Home audio cabinets do actually play frequencies in the range of the resonances of these materials. Whereas your subwoofer is generally playing below 100hz, far below any of these resonances, your home audio cabinets will have drivers in them play at and around the resonant frequency of the material the cabinet is constructed from. Many have done research between mdf, particle board, birch plywood etc. A place like the decware.com forum or diyaudio.com would be able to offer alot more insight into this than me though...[/b][/quote]
makes sense to me.


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

not that it'd matter, or you'd even know but metal is more prone to "leak" air then MDF, MDF has a bunch of plastic and stuff in it, but when leaking air matters is when you have a container your using as a vacume of air, thats the only time you'd notice, and MDF wouldn't hold up so sadly experments in a vacume, say with a laser, aren't perfect by any means...


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Hmm so metal is a no go? I just bought my Miller cricket xl welder with gas and everything to. Do yall have any web pages I can look at to make my own sub box so maybe I can get a better understanding of how this shit works. Yall are way ahead of me. Thanks for the replys, Chris


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Dec 6 2003, 04:05 AM
> *Hmm so metal is a no go? I just bought my Miller cricket xl welder with gas and everything to. Do yall have any web pages I can look at to make my own sub box so maybe I can get a better understanding of how this shit works. Yall are way ahead of me. Thanks for the replys, Chris*


from my perspective you can do it but id do certain things.

1. line thin inside with mdf or some equivilant (so you dont get that tinny sound)

2. apply a layer of silicone(?) or some type of gasket around the edges so you dont get a "leak" so aptly described early

3. make sure you use a heavy enuogh gauge metal

4. polish it :biggrin:

5. build it in the car

6. be careful with wiring.


jhmo, i think itd be nice to see if you pull it off  



Last edited by Foompla at Dec 6 2003, 03:29 PM


----------



## carvr2 (Aug 23, 2003)

If you weld the box solid with your new welder i cant see it leaking


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Foompla+Dec 6 2003, 11:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Foompla @ Dec 6 2003, 11:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--/\Chris/\_@Dec 6 2003, 04:05 AM
> *Hmm so metal is a no go? I just bought my Miller cricket xl welder with gas and everything to. Do yall have any web pages I can look at to make my own sub box so maybe I can get a better understanding of how this shit works. Yall are way ahead of me. Thanks for the replys, Chris*


from my perspective you can do it but id do certain things.

1. line thin inside with mdf or some equivilant (so you dont get that tinny sound)

2. apply a layer of silicone(?) or some type of gasket around the edges so you dont get a "leak" so aptly described early

3. make sure you use a heavy enuogh gauge metal

4. polish it :biggrin:

5. build it in the car

6. be careful with wiring.


jhmo, i think itd be nice to see if you pull it off [/b][/quote]
that will endup on being some heavy shit i say don't do it 

sure it sounds nice now but it's like huge tit's on your haina eventualy their gonna get in the way and you wish you just got the dd's

think about taking the box in or out you will have to do it once in a while i say build make a glass one it can look nicer all custom formed than a fuckin coffin in the trunk


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

I guess ill just save the welder for when I get hydraulics. Fiberglass it is. Im just gonna look around and gat ideas for my own custom setup. Thanks guys for everything. Ill post up pics of how its going soon.:biggrin:


----------

